# Played a gig over-looking the Falls last night



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Really cool. Played 2 hours right up to the start of the fireworks. 





















Only bitch was that the wind shifted near the end and we (and our gear) got soaked by the mist................ still drying out in the garage.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

Nice! I've played on a field in that area but the stage was facing the casino. It was right where the parkway splits to Murray Street. Great place for a gig, eh?


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

iaresee said:


> Nice! I've played on a field in that area but the stage was facing the casino. It was right where the parkway splits to Murray Street. Great place for a gig, eh?


They use that park you were in for the New Years Celebration I think and I do believe that we'll be playing there as part of a "Dancing Fountain Thingie" later in the year.

It was a great place for a gig but I'm a real people watcher and found myself lost in the song a couple times as I got distracted by the constant flow of the crowds, horse carriages, nice cars - not to mention the Falls itself.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool venue, nice view!

I can see how you could be distracted.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Cool gig. Same here I would be distracted.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chito said:


> Cool gig. Same here I would be distracted.


Did I mention the short skirts?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Did I mention the short skirts?


Plus the strong wind. That'll do it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I guess the 'room' acoustics were great? Do you mind sharing your setlist?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice venue. Congrats.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

ed2000 said:


> I guess the 'room' acoustics were great? Do you mind sharing your setlist?


Only time my Strat stays nice and quiet .........

There are fairly strict guidelines - generally keeping it clean, mainstream and relatively politically correct:


SET 1  YOU MAY BE RIGHT RUNAWAYSECRET AGENT MANBAD CASE OF LOVIN YOU SATISFACTION HARD TO HANDLESPOOKY I DON'T KNOW IT’S ALL BEEN DONE MARGUERITAVILLESWEET CAROLINEGIMME THREE STEPSGOLD ON THE CEILINGTHE WEIGHTSTUCK IN THE MIDDLE



SET 2 BENNIE AND THE JETSLONELY BOY WHAT I LIKE ABOUT YOUOCEAN PEARLLET IT ROLL KEEP YOUR HANDSTHE MIDDLESAVE A HORSE PLAY THAT FUNKY MUSICI SAW HER STANDING THERE SUPERSTITION TIME WARPTAKING CARE OF BUSINESS

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2015)

allthumbs56 said:


> Did I mention the short skirts?





Chito said:


> Plus the strong wind. That'll do it.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


That's all you guys can think about "T&A". Now I on the other hand noticed how attractive she was, nicely dressed, nice hairdo, the colour of her clothing looked very well suited to her figure, which was very well defined.

:sCh_odie:


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

My buddy of 20 years plays drums for you guys. Say hi to Jamie.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> My buddy of 20 years plays drums for you guys. Say hi to Jamie.


This guy?










Ain't it a small world. I'll pass on your greeting this Friday at our next gig.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

That's him. I played with him a few times when I lived in Toronto back in the 90s.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> That's him. I played with him a few times when I lived in Toronto back in the 90s.


PM me your name/contact info and I'll pass it on if you'd like when I see him.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> PM me your name/contact info and I'll pass it on if you'd like when I see him.


He knows where I am. We spoke on the phone a few weeks ago. Thanks though.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

NB_Terry said:


> He knows where I am. We spoke on the phone a few weeks ago. Thanks though.


No probs - I thought maybe you weren't in touch anymore. Anyway I'll tell him "Hi from Terry in New Brunswick" and that should furl his brow for a moment :smile-new:


----------

